# Green Beans with Onions and Prosciutto



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2004)

We had this dish for Thanksgiving. It was great and made a lighter addition to accompany all the heavier dishes like mashed potatoes and stuffing.

*Green Beans with Onions and Prosciutto *

1 lb fresh whole green beans, stems removed 
1 medium red onion, thinly sliced 
¼ lb Prosciutto or bacon chopped 
¼ teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil 

Boil green beans in boiling water for 4 minutes. Remove and place in ice cold water bath. Brown onions in oil. Add Prosciutto, drained green beans, and black pepper and cook until heated.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2004)

*Green Beans*

   I made these for Thanksgiving dinner.   I used a sweet onion instead of the red onion.  Wonderful!!  Yummmy!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 29, 2004)

We used a sweet onion also.  I just forgot to change it in the recipe.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 1, 2004)

I've done similar stringbeans but instead of ham I've used ass't mushrooms.  Just another idea.


----------

